

Getting Started with an Idea - sritch

There is a mass of things to get started once you have an idea for an app/business/etc. I want to know what people recommend to get started once you have an idea.<p>Disclaimer: I am not naive or ignorant to the amount of work it takes to implement any sort of idea. I understand that it takes a great deal of work, I don't anticipate doing it all alone, etc. I have read all about it and been part of some startups for a short period.<p>My issue is sort of the 'analysis paralysis' deal, where there are many paths to take (mockups, customer validation, just code, design, etc) that I don't know which is the most important.<p>Any suggestions on first steps?
======
spicyxtreme
If you're technical: Build the first (scrappy) version yourself and do some
initial testing with potential users

If you're not: Do customer development by talking to customers and verifying
that there is a need and that they will pay. then, with data in hand, try to
get a technical co-founder that shares your vision to help you build it

~~~
sritch
Is it worth doing visual mockups for my customer development? Or just
explaining the idea

~~~
spicyxtreme
well visual mockups help you explain the idea better to customers as they can
see the actual thing.. i've known some people to have pre-sold their products
through mock-ups.. because it solves a huge problem that the customer is
facing

